# Hasard Cheratte Coal Mine, Belgium, Aug 2010



## rigsby (Aug 18, 2010)

I had seen lots of photos from Cheratte but i was not expecting much apart from the beautiful gothic buildings. I was surprised to find a lot more than i remember seeing in other people photos and enjoyed the explore alot. When we were just about to leave we met 2 photographers who had paid the owner to come and take photos which we found funny.

History from aditnow


> This coal mine, located in the heart of the town of Cheratte, dates back to the 1860's, and was one of the numerous mines in the Liège coal basin. The main buildings consists of a tall, castle-like winding tower over shaft 1, which is connected to two similar looking wings, which held washrooms and other related facilities. A low laying building in the center of the facility served as a lamp room and charging area. The remains of a tower can be seen on the hill behind the mine, which sits over the shaft "Puits Hognée," and was used to transport waste materials. The imposing concrete winding tower sits over shaft 3, which is the deepest shaft at this facility (480 meters).
> 
> The mine has been closed since 1977, and has remained undisturbed for the most part. It has been designated as a Belgian protected landmark, which equates to fencing, signs, and nothing else.


----------



## King Al (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice one rigsby, like the boots on the stairs How far into the mine did you get? It was a little too damp in there when Mr Bones and I went


----------



## rigsby (Aug 18, 2010)

We did not go very far because we were a bit pushed for time but i would have liked to.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 18, 2010)

Cracking stuff! The Coal Authority would have a fit if that was in the UK.

M


----------



## tommo (Aug 18, 2010)

nice one fella and nice to see the underground section as well


----------



## spungletrumpet (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice mate.

Didn't realise there was much underground there.


----------



## Labb (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice pictures. What a beautifull building.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 19, 2010)

Those boots are greatl. Love seeing the underground stuff too. Fab pics.


----------

